# krazcustoms creations



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

O.K. I finally got around to taking some pics of the newest batch, although while I was 'filing' them in the computer, I thought I should probably post some older stuff too. So there will be a mix of new and old, and I'll try to provide descriptions if they seem necessary. All of the paint I use is 1:1 automotive base coat/clear coat urethane (PPG Global to be exact, but I long for the days when I used to use Sikkens)

I also feel like I need to apologize for the lack of a nifty garage or scenic layout to serve as a backdrop to the cars, but -mark my words- someday I will have BOTH! (insert evil maniacal laughter here)

First pic: Here's your other G.S., Tom! I hope you have the glass, because I don't!

Second pic: A recent (top-secret) technique I've been playing with. And yes, it's even more tedious than it looks. All trim is Bare-Metal foil.

Third pic: Same as above, except there's no foil on this one.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

holy crap those are gorgeous!i can't even imagine trying to flame something so small!nice work,man!


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*Flames*

Those are excellent. I have one of your two-tone Nova paint schemes that I was lucky enough to win on epay.:thumbsup:


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

First pic: Tyco '40 Ford - this one was painted for about two years and I kept forgetting to clear it every time I got a batch done. So this one has been a long time coming. Color is pearl white on top with a candy blue/violet on the bottom and the pinstripe blends from yellow to orange to red. Painting the taillights was the hardest part of this project and I'm still not happy with them.

Second pic: Flamed Willys. Not a whole lot to say about this one - color is a candy magenta and the flames are white to yellow with some gold pearl over them. I have to say that next to RRR's Anglia, the Willys is the second hardest body to put flames on. But I really like 'em.

Third pic: Flamed Shelby. The front bumper/grille/headlights are a pain in the neck to detail.

I guess now would be a good time to mention a fun fact about the flames. I use frisket paper for all of my flames, and even though alot of my flames look alike, each set is individually cut out by hand by me. I know there are vinyl stencils available, but I still like to make my own.

Fourth pic: J.L. Roadrunner with (I think) Patto's decals although I painted the hood and rocker panels instead of using the black on the decal sheet. This was my first use of non-mass produced decals and I was very happy with the result. I really like the look of this car.

Fifth pic: J.L. Chevelle w/H.O. Express decals and some detailing.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

LTjet said:


> Those are excellent. I have one of your two-tone Nova paint schemes that I was lucky enough to win on epay.:thumbsup:



This one? I'm glad you're happy with it!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Oooooooooh boy!*

kraz,

You did some nice work here. I can tell you put some thought and time into them. Grrrrrrrrreat stuff and the foil does add quite a bit more detail to the finished product.

If you post up the pics we will be right here to check them out! 

Bob...those flames are insane Kool man...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WHOOOOAAA!!  Those are wicked cool customs man!! I really dig those "top secret" flame job or whatever!! wow!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Yer on fire Kraz!!!... ALL topshelf builds. WTG :thumbsup: nd


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

great stuff.... that 2 tone Willy's is amazing


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Ah, that Mustang! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


The others look great too!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Kraz,

Man those realistic flames are awsome... Hard to get right on 1:1 cars I can only imagine HO scale..:thumbsup:

Beautiful customs .. Thanks for sharing and giving us something new to stare at..:freak::woohoo:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm going with the black Willys myself, if I could choose one!!! All your cars are fantastic looking with lots of detail. That's a lot of patience and work, the final results show it!!! Thanks for sharing...RM


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Beautiful work KRAZ, You made that 40 Ford look really cool and those flames are really nice.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Jaw dropping awe inspiring holy jeepers!!!*

WOW!!!! I've seen that flame technique on a 1:1, and even on a motorcycle. But never on a 1:64 car. That is totally awesome!! Now it makes complete sense why your cars were always out of my financial reach when I'd spot one on the bay. You are a master of the airbrush!! The pearl white/ purple 40 ford is another fine example!! Excellent color choices, and expertly executed!!! The creative talent here on HT just floors me.. That's why I live on here!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey kraz,whered the gs come from?i have a jl,but it's not as detailed as that one...not for a tjet chassis,apparently,either.any ideas?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*A cut above*

All I can say is wow!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

All of those look really great -- I especially like the old stock cars :thumbsup:


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*Yes that's the one!*

It's one of my favorites. Thanks for the the other pics. Do you have any pics of your 1:1 work? I bet that's top shelf. Thanks for wowing us all!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Man, thanks for the eye candy. I really appreciate the extra effort work on the little guys. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

How do I get one of those Grand Sports, It would look great next to this


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

To those of you asking about the G.S. Vette, it's a resin-cast for the Tyco wide-chassis and was given to me by Tom Stumpf to paint. Tom, are you listening? If you have any extra G.S. Vettes there are people here looking for them! 

Which brings me to another point. I have ONE MORE car to paint for Mr. Stumpf and that will be the last 'custom-order' job that I do. Sorry to sound like a jerk, but from now on I will be working on a bunch of cars for myself and any extras will go to Ebay. So I apologize to those of you looking to get some work done but I'm not doing that anymore. Unless, of course, I lose my job - then I might change my mind (and don't try to get me fired, either LOL). Plus, I've been itching to build some 1/25 model cars too.....

Here are some Nomads from years past:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:WOW again! I love em all!!! 1st and last the most!! Fades and ghost flames are awesome!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

AZSlot Racer said:


> How do I get one of those Grand Sports, It would look great next to this


Great color -- is that a die-cast or a slot car (32nd scale maybe)? If it's a slot -- _*D A N G*_


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> :thumbsup:WOW again! I love em all!!! 1st and last the most!! Fades and ghost flames are awesome!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Can I repeat this??? Is there a copyright law??? Kraz, those are fantastic. I'm liking the ghost flames the best :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*It is fun to paint for others as well as for yourself.*

kraz,

I fully understand wanting to build cars for yourself. I myself am trying to finish up my to do list. You don't sound like a Jerk. Have been doing some cars for myself between builds for others. Hey I enjoy doing cars for others but, everyone needs a break now and then. I am the one that comes up with the build for someone else half the time...hahahaha only have myself to blame. :lol:

Could paint Nomads all day long! Those are great lookers man. Something about the Nomad just keeps bringing me back again and again. Greg Gipe makes a 55 Nomad that is on my to do list for this summer.

I must, I must, I must increase my...Hters Custom car collection. Only have 6 Hooters themed cars but, plan on doubling that up soon.

Bob...You are not Mad but, just Nomad...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I got shivers just looking over your custom painted cars, Kraz. Man, you have a good eye!


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

Beautiful paint jobs and an excellent rendition of the true flames, I never thought they could have been rendered this good in this small of a scale! Hope you share your technique someday!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

unbelieve... like Bill said... all I can think is WOW!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Well Done! Is The Chrome Foil? Looks To Good To Be Paint


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

wow kraz.you continue to blow me away!love those ghost flames too!enjoy your hiatus and hope you get some time to build those 1/25 kits!thanks for sharing!
and 'doba i think that gs is a monogram 1/32 slot!


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

*A couple of Hot Rods and another Nomad*

The two hot rods are kind of self-explanitory. The skull head on the lightning one is one of the headlights from a Hot Wheels 'Rigor Mortis' vehicle.

The Nomad is something I've been kicking around for a LONG time, and this one was made about a year and a half ago but forgot to take a pic of it with the others. It's a J.L. body (didn't want to mess up an original in case I screwed it up) and the lights do work! All of the chrome trim on this one is airbrushed with a very bright PPG silver, which I think looks great, but is extremely tedious to mask. While looking at the pic, I noticed that the window was sagging in the back - it has since been fixed...funny how I only noticed it in the pic and never in person.

On a related note, the Hot Rod bodies are currently listed on Ebay!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

yeah, these are some of the coolest customs!:thumbsup:
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice customs!man those flames are impressive!love the skeeleton driver!good luck on the auction!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

too cool Kraz!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Like them hot rods!!! I'll be looking for them on the bay!! And as for the Nomad... Well all I can say is WOW!!! That is awesome!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Beautiful work! It doesn't get any better than that!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*HR's rule....*

Nice... very nice. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice work! I had to look twice and will most likey go have another peak now lol.. 


Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Those are tooooo coooool Kraz!!! That's some good looking airbrush work :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm gonna show these to the shop boys...RM


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

[


On a related note, the Hot Rod bodies are currently listed on Ebay![/QUOTE]

What is your EBAY name?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Nomad Police...great idea!*



wheelszk said:


> [
> 
> 
> On a related note, the Hot Rod bodies are currently listed on Ebay!


What is your EBAY name?[/QUOTE]

Just do a search for Custom Slot Cars and you will find it fast enough. I did! Although it may be krazcustoms if you realy want to know.

Bob...Kraz you have MUCHO talent...zilla


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> Great color -- is that a die-cast or a slot car (32nd scale maybe)? If it's a slot -- _*D A N G*_


Cordoba,
It's a Monogram 1/32 Slot Car, I love the detail of the big cars! To bad I don't have enough room for a permanent layout.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks for the help, Bob! And yes, my Ebay i.d. is krazcustoms.

Here are a couple more. 

First pic is a resin AMC Rebel Machine made by Roger Corrie. It is one of my favorite customs that I've painted to date. The bumpers are bare-metal foil, but the rest of the trim and graphics are all masked and sprayed. The windows are molded solid, but I found that spraying the entire window area bright silver, then masking the edges for the trim and spraying the 'glass' area with a transparent black gives a pretty good illusion of a window. I painted two of these at the same time but sold the other long ago. I'm keeping this one!

Second pic is a Johnny Lightning pullback Viper. I did the same 'window' treatment on this one as the rear window is molded solid on these for some reason. The graphics were all done using liquid frisket (Magic Mask one brand name) and I like the way it turned out. I also had to modify the mounts on this one to bring the front end down to a more realistic height.


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

Kraz,

I love the technique on the viper. Can yo please tell us more about this product magic mask?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I'm loving it...Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaah*

Just had to come back to say Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! :woohoo:

Both the AMC Rebel and Viper exceed the normal slot car building bar. WOW! 

Bob...Dem are real, real, real GOOD...zilla


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Double Sano!*

The Rebel and Viper are both stunning! I, too, would like more detail on your masking technique. Rock on!

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

unbelievable.... the more I see, the more I drool!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

aww man that viper is sweeettt!!! it sure would look good on 2007 charger body!! hmmmmm

Wes


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

mmheyho said:


> Kraz,
> 
> I love the technique on the viper. Can yo please tell us more about this product magic mask?



It's a liquid that you brush on and it dries to a rubbery consistency. When you're done spraying you peel it off. There are a few different brand names, so just head to your local art supply store and ask for a liquid frisket masking material and someone there should know where it is.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Bullwinkle that isn't a rabbit...Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrowl*



krazcustoms said:


> It's a liquid that you brush on and it dries to a rubbery consistency. When you're done spraying you peel it off. There are a few different brand names, so just head to your local art supply store and ask for a liquid frisket masking material and someone there should know where it is.


Kraz,

Again another item that I have purchased but, have not used. Messed with it way back when but, then forgot about it. After seeing what you did will give it a shot again someday. 

Must get SECRET PLANS from Moose & Squirrel. 

Bob...For my next act I will pull a rabbit out of my hat...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Slick trick with the window masking, Kraz. I have written that lil gem down in my "Better mouse trap" book! Thanks for sharing these cool mini rides! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Great stuff Kraz...*

Love the Rebel striping. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The viper and rebel are flat out awesome!! I don't know if that frisket masking will work with spray bombs due to the thicker nature of the paint, but I'm gonna try it anyway!!! I got a "plan"... heeheehee! Super job double masking the windows to end up with the trim and sweet striping on the Rebel!! Nice job on the casting Roger!! Thanks for the tips and the inspiration!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

joez870 said:


> Slick trick with the window masking, Kraz. I have written that lil gem down in my "Better mouse trap" book! Thanks for sharing these cool mini rides! :thumbsup:


 

Would agree with joez on the window trick. Will definitely try it next chance I get. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

kraz sharp looking Hot Rods and Nomad. Cool looking Rebel and Viper :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

You keep blowing our minds with the awsome paint work.
All I have to say to you..Iss...... Very,very,cool..
Great idea on the windows.. Thanks for the insight


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

That Rebel is a keeper for sure. Those things would surprise you with how strong they would run back in the day


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

A couple more Mercs straight out of the paint shop.....


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*If I had lots of money I'll tell yah what I'd do.....*

Kraz,

Those Mercury's are incredible. Magic Painter you are...like them I do. 

If I had lots of money I'll tell yah what I'd do. I'd go out and buy me a Mercury or two!!!!!!!!!!!!! do dah, do dah la, la la..........Oh yeah baby those are a couple of real lookers!

I was able to get a Ford Falcon body painted up tonight. The weather here was in the low 50s but, still 2 others (a VW Bug & a Ghia) ended up in the Pine Sol jar...oh dang.  It is going to be a bit warmer and maybe I can Phssssssssssssssht tomorrow night as well? 

Bob...May the Force be with you Kraz...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

whooaaa!! i love the lightening effect man!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Mike,
Great looking Mercs! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Unbelievable..... The desert scene leadsled is 10 steps above perfect!! I never would have thought of the concept.. Someday I will give it a shot.. Was that a hand cut mask, a stencil, or hand drawn frisket on it?? However you did it, it came out awesome!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

holy cripes.. you did that on fullsized car and shrunk it didn't you.. thats amazing...


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Honey, I shrunk the car and no the kids were not in it. :lol: Man I really like the lightning one.

Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Bob...this guy is good...zilla, I think he was born with the Force. Incredible work, especially since your working in HO scale. Looking good K man :thumbsup::thumbsup: I need to get the boys a good airbrush...RM


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Unbelievable..... The desert scene leadsled is 10 steps above perfect!! I never would have thought of the concept.. Someday I will give it a shot.. Was that a hand cut mask, a stencil, or hand drawn frisket on it?? However you did it, it came out awesome!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



It's much more simple than that. The body was painted black, then I masked the bottom 1/8" or so with regular masking tape and sprayed the background colors (first white for foundation, then transparent yellow-orange-red-magenta). After that I unmasked the bottom and did the images by hand with a fine brush and Testors black.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Bob...this guy is good...zilla, I think he was born with the Force. Incredible work, especially since your working in HO scale. Looking good K man :thumbsup::thumbsup: I need to get the boys a good airbrush...RM


Now I'm picturing a spray can next to a car on the lift with one of your guys jumping up and down on the nozzle. LOL! Seriously, I thought you were using an airbrush this whole time which makes your work even more impressive. Once I started using the airbrush (and figured out how to properly clean it) I never looked back. 

And Bob..I have the biggest workshop out of everyone..Zilla - with all of that room in the basement, why are you painting outside?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Kraz, I bought a used one off ebay just to tinker with. I've painted the bed covers on my pickups and vinyl tops with it, but that's about it. Has just never seemed to work right. I think it's just worn out. What is your "no look back" technique to cleaning if I may ask. Cleaning it, is the reason I don't use it as much. Also what brand or model of airbrush do you reccomend??? Now I have used the 1:1 touch up gun for spraying if I was using automotive clear. The spray cans are just easier and quicker, but you do loose on the final finish aspect...RM


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Kraz, I bought a used one off ebay just to tinker with. I've painted the bed covers on my pickups and vinyl tops with it, but that's about it. Has just never seemed to work right. I think it's just worn out. What is your "no look back" technique to cleaning if I may ask. Cleaning it, is the reason I don't use it as much. Also what brand or model of airbrush do you reccomend??? Now I have used the 1:1 touch up gun for spraying if I was using automotive clear. The spray cans are just easier and quicker, but you do loose on the final finish aspect...RM


What kind of airbrush do you have? Mine are all Paasche VL (dual-action). I picked up my first one used at a flea market and couldn't get it to work right and it sat around until someone told me it probably only needed a good cleaning. So I took it all apart and soaked it in lacquer thinner for about a day, scrubbed it clean, and was miraculously able to put the thing back together and it actually worked! Methods on keeping them clean will vary depending on the type of airbrush, but the bottom line is to spray clean thinner through them until nothing but clean thinner is coming out of it (I keep index cards nearby and spray one of those until no more color is visible). Even if you consistently do that, you're still eventually going to have to disassemble it to clean it but once you do it a couple of times it's not really that much of a chore. Spray gun cleaning kits are pretty cheap and you can get them at an auto body supply place.

As for a recommendation, I like what I'm using, but I've also used an Iwata HP-C and liked that alot. Never had any experience with a Badger, but they are pretty popular.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

man that's some beautiful work as usual!love to see what ya do on the 1:1 cars!


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

slotnewbie69 said:


> man that's some beautiful work as usual!love to see what ya do on the 1:1 cars!


Unfortunately I'm now painting in a high-volume yet high-end dealership (yes, it's like walking a tightrope) so the stuff I'm painting now is kinda boring to look at. Here are some from a few years ago:

First pic: This car is very difficult to photograph due to the colors. They look weird in the pics, but in person they look more like they belong together. Also, not only do the graphics go into the doorjambs, but they are also underneath all of the moldings/door handles/etc. It's a pet peeve of mine to see a nice paint job where they obviously didn't remove any of the trim or anything. This car was in Muscle Mustangs and Fast Fords sometime in 2002 (I think).

Second pic: This motorcycle won 'people's choice' at the show that it's pictured at. I put alot of extra time into getting the drop shadows just right for a 3D look and it was neat to see people slide their fingers across it to see if they actually stuck out. 

Third pic: My first attempt at 'true fire' in 2002. This is an ex-girlfriends' car and when she bought it the intent was to put flames on it - I was thinking traditional flames but when she saw an article in my "Autographics" magazine by Mike Lavalee she wanted that instead. She e-mailed him and he gave her some additonal insight (granted, this was his first article about the techique and it has been revised since then) and while she was away on a vacation, I went ahead and did it. For this one, I just set the bumper and grille in place for the painting, and then removed them to clear. I've done a handful of motorcycles like that since then and have gotten a little better at it but don't have any photos of those.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice work,man!love the true flames and the motorbike!hard to tell what ya had in mind for the stang from the pic,but i am sure it's a winner in real life!thanks for the peak at the 1:1 cars!i still dunno how you recreate those flames in ho scale,but i am impressed again!keep up the good work,and hopefully they'll let ya do a couple flamejobs at the dealership!lol!always great enjoying your work,and keep those pics coming!neil:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Your sledz are da'Bomb, Kaz! Nice touch! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Love those Led Sleds. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Mike Kraz.Tell them how many Merc's I had you paint.You had those Merc's with you om Sunday.Mike,Do you remember what I first got from you?


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

tomhocars said:


> Mike Kraz.Tell them how many Merc's I had you paint.You had those Merc's with you om Sunday.Mike,Do you remember what I first got from you?


Do you mean first EVER, or first on Sunday? If you mean ever, I don't remember, but if you mention it I'm sure I'll remember the car. By the way, I'd like to see a pic of that '55 if you ever get around to re-assembling it....

And quit reminding me about those 125 - 150 Mercs!! Just when I start to forget about them, you have to go ahead and remind me!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*My Dad has never airbrushed......*

Kraz,

We have a 6 year old Daughter and a 5 year old son and with them playing outside I can get some Phsssssssssssssht time in without them bugging me. I kinda keep an eye on them at the same time. Also I just like to hold up the bodies after painting them in the sun. Aaaaaaaaaaaah wet paint in the sunlight is just like magic almost.

I am not a professional painter by any means. To clean my Iwata REVOLUTION dual action airbrush after spraying I wipe out any left over paint with a paper towel and throw a bowl of Acetone in to spray into a rag and then wipe my tip off in the rag. Then I pull my needle out and wipe it with Acetone on my rag and put it back in and spray another bowl of Acetone into a rag real quick and whip any paint off the outside and the bowl lid.

Also before each start up I spray session I spray a little Goo Gone on the paint control shaft and move it up and down by grabbing the top to free any chance of a stickiness there also. You can have a dual action airbrush but, if it doesn't work right you don't have dual action.

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum yeah everyone does it different and this just works for me. I like to paint fades and you have to have good control to do that.

Those flames on the PT are Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet! The Motorcycle is Awsum and the Mustang paint job is fade city with a twist. 

My Dad painted and customized car models the whole time I grew up and still messes with stuff now and then. He never had an airbrush but, the stuff he turned out was Amazing. Thank God my Mother got me my first Pasche airbrush at the age of 12. I just got my Iwata a couple of years ago and have not looked back since. ND encouraged me to try spray Bomb jobs and that got me a Hooters orange Sand Van that was a lot of fun to build.

Bob...Mixing paint and experimenting is a blast...zilla


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Yeah, I say use whatever you're most comfortable with. I've seen plenty of fantastic paint jobs that have been done with spray bombs but like you said you can only do smooth fades in this scale with an airbrush. When I first started using the airbrush it reminded me of when I first started using a Dremel - I now wonder how I would be able to get along without either.

Oh, and by the way - the thing on the side of the 1:1 Mustang is the front of a horse. You really can't see it at all from the pic so I guess you'll have to take my word for it that if you see it in person it's VERY obvious. I should probably take that pic down.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Mike,They were Snake and Mongoose car carriers.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

tomhocars said:


> Mike,They were Snake and Mongoose car carriers.


Ahhhh..... They were very popular - and I liked them so much that I actually kept a set for myself! I'm surprised that you bought any Hot Wheels at all, much less custom ones. I thought you were going to tell me what the first custom slot was that you got from me. I know when I first started to paint them to sell, I did alot of flamed '55's and '57's.


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

the paint jobs on those led sleds are AWESOME


----------

